# Best all around spinning reel for plugging



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

What is the best spinning reel for throwing plugs,spoons etc in the surf for spanish and blues?I have heard everything from the Stradic 5000,Capricorns(Does Daiwa make these anymore),Daiwa TDA ,Daiwa Tierra, and Okuma V-45 -55.What I want is the most durable,best drag spinning reel for less than $200.Thanks.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

my vote is for the Stradic in that price range!


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

stradic or sustain...... stradic is just about as good, but sustain is a bit smoother for a bit more $$ but both are about at your price range

I have 3 stradics and 1 sustain, several years of solid usage no problems...

not the easiest reels to service...


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Steve Dupree said:


> What is the best spinning reel for throwing plugs,spoons etc in the surf for spanish and blues?I have heard everything from the Stradic 5000,Capricorns(Does Daiwa make these anymore),Daiwa TDA ,Daiwa Tierra, and Okuma V-45 -55.What I want is the most durable,best drag spinning reel for less than $200.Thanks.


you can get the capricorns at dicks sporting goods for a decent price.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

1 - Okuma V-System
2 - Stradic or Sustain

I love my Stradic, but the next purchase is a V-45 or 55...probably a 55.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

the dicks capricorn is not the same as the capricorn offered from daiwa a couple years ago witht he airbail, precision partsand etc


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sprtsracer said:


> 1 - Okuma V-System
> 2 - Stradic or Sustain
> 
> I love my Stradic, but the next purchase is a V-45 or 55...probably a 55.


I have a 55 and a 30 Okuma Vsystem. smooth. 

my next purchase is Shimano Stradic 4000 or Shimano Biomaster 4000.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

*Shimano Stradic 5000 vs.Okuma V 45 -55*

It appears that the Stradic 5000 and the Okuma V 45 or 55 are the most popular.One shop owner that talked with was real high on the Okuma V.I've seen a post from one person who owns a Stradic and wants the Okuma and another who uses an Okuma but will be purchasing a Stradic.What are the pros and cons of both?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Service!!!!! Shimano Service is awesome!! I send in a stadic for sefvice, 4 years of use and it was just a little scratched on the gold trim, Well they sent me a brand new one. It took about 1 1/2 weeks. I would def. buy a shimano over an Okuma. Plus if you need parts its a lot easier to get. Plus the fact that a reputation that procieds them. Get that Stadic you won't be sorry. Just my 3 pennies


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

justinfisch01 said:


> Service!!!!! Shimano Service is awesome!! I send in a stadic for sefvice, 4 years of use and it was just a little scratched on the gold trim, Well they sent me a brand new one. It took about 1 1/2 weeks. I would def. buy a shimano over an Okuma. Plus if you need parts its a lot easier to get. Plus the fact that a reputation that procieds them. Get that Stadic you won't be sorry. Just my 3 pennies


haahaa... Okuma has 5 year warranty. Sent in my 55 VSystem and had it clean and lubed and back in 10 days. Great service as well.

I think Shimano only gives 1 year warranty. 5 year warranty is rather rare for mid range reels....


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

if you don't mind spendin' a little extra, the sustain is down right amazing!

if you want to save a little, the shimano stradic FI is very nice as well


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

stradic FI.

i found mine for 140 on ebay.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

justinfisch01 said:


> my vote is for the Stradic in that price range!


yep the Stradic or Sustain. Or save a few more bucks and buy a Quantum Cabo.


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

Agree wth JUSTINFISCH01 in that price range go with stradic.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Save the cash on an over priced Stradic and get a Penn Slammer as they are made for the Saltwater Environment. My Brother has some of the MgFA's and I have to repair them on a regular basis. But then we fish the Salt Creeks here in N.E.Fla. I fish the 260 and 360 Slammers and they are great no service issues just fish and a good wash and they are ready to go.
Fished with a U.S.Reel a few days ago and they are great also super smooth drags, these were a couple month old and are used on a Inshore Charter boat. Well worth the money.:beer::fishing:


----------



## jimmy z (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't do much spinning, but I use two spinning reels, a Penn 650 ssm, and a Shimano Spheros 5000fa, for pluggin.
I think they're both a BLAST!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Penn Slammer "without a doubt"!!!!


----------

